
Firefox 67: Dark Mode CSS, WebRender, and More - robin_reala
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/05/firefox-67-dark-mode-css-webrender/
======
drcongo
I use Firefox Developer Edition as my dev browser these days (as part of
degooglification) and the latest version - 68.0b2 - is excellent. The UI seems
to finally be as fast, if not faster, than Safari.

~~~
wlesieutre
How’s the battery impact feel? That’s the reason I’ve always come back to
Safari on Mac.

That and syncing with iOS’s default-Safari lock in.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Another Firefox Dev Edition user here; it's my daily driver. Battery life
still takes a hit when compared to Safari. It's not a big deal for me because
I'm usually close to a power source. If I'm out and I have to conserve energy
then I'll just use Safari until I arrive home.

You can use multiple browsers. I regularly use a mix of Chromium, Firefox Dev
Edition, and Safari for varying purposes.

~~~
wlesieutre
I do use Firefox regularly on my computer at work and on my Wintendo where I'm
not that concerned about bookmark syncing. Tree Style Tabs is a favorite
feature (especially at work where I end up with a lot of tabs open), although
I wish it didn't require poking around at Firefox's internal CSS to get rid of
the window's normal tab bar.

EDIT: Just installed 67 on my Mac. Initial impression - it's snappy, but the
main reason I don't like it is down to the trackpad response. The rest of my
OS has bouncy overscroll, and Firefox doesn't.

This probably bugs me more than it reasonably should, but what can I say? I'm
a consistency snob.

------
JadeNB
Is there enough content in the link to justify the duplication of currently
adjacent front-page story
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19969489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19969489)
?

------
Narishma
What version of OpenGL (assuming that's what it uses on Windows) does
WebRender require?

~~~
pcwalton
GL 3. There's an investigation going on as to how to support GLES 2, I
believe.

The sad reality of browser development is that there is about a 10-year delay
between the introduction of a graphics feature and when we can actually use it
everywhere...

~~~
Narishma
Indeed, some GPU vendors are pretty terrible at supporting new APIs even if
their hardware is capable. I have a DX11 Intel GPU but it only supports OpenGL
2.1 on Windows for some reason.

~~~
pcwalton
Note that we use ANGLE on Windows to work around that specific problem.

------
cfant
Perhaps this isn't the time or place, but has anyone been able to successfully
run a Firefox sync server in totality?

The state of affairs last year when I looked into this again didn't inspire a
lot of hope. [1]

And to this day, the documentation for doing so seems subpar. [2]

[1]
[https://lobste.rs/s/q5zwlf/i_failed_install_firefox_accounts...](https://lobste.rs/s/q5zwlf/i_failed_install_firefox_accounts_server)

[2] [https://mozilla-
services.readthedocs.io/en/latest/howtos/run...](https://mozilla-
services.readthedocs.io/en/latest/howtos/run-fxa.html)

~~~
dblohm7
Apparently somebody put together a Docker image:
[https://github.com/michielbdejong/fxa-self-
hosting](https://github.com/michielbdejong/fxa-self-hosting)

~~~
techntoke
That is over 4 years old. The fact that Mozilla obfuscates this process so
much says a lot about how "trusthworthy" they actually are.

------
techntoke
Firefox still considers Linux as a second-class citizen. Chromium has true
hardware acceleration enabled by default for Arch. No reason to use something
that blocks hardware acceleration like Firefox.

~~~
mey
Hardware acceleration in Arch is due to Arch patching it on. That's not
Chromium's decision.

Thread on the issue
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=463440](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=463440)

Edit: Arch
[https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1830639](https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1830639)

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromium#Hardware_video...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromium#Hardware_video_acceleration)

~~~
techntoke
This was reverted in the default package:

[https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=244031&p=3](https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=244031&p=3)

